# Black Adam: Dwayne Johnson im Trailer - Antiheld und Shazams Nemesis



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Adam: Dwayne Johnson im Trailer - Antiheld und Shazams Nemesis* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2021)

Sieht nach nem R-Rating aus. Bin mal gespannt, wie Rock sich als Bösewicht gibt. Der Gedanke ist fast schon ungewohnt, nach zig Strahlemann-Good-Guy Rollen.


----------

